# Ohio Controlled Hunt Drawing Results



## kozski10 (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/tabi...9/Default.aspx


Just wanted to let everyone know. -Koz


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

got a magee 11/12


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Got drawn for Mosquito on 10-25.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey freyedknot...your draw is on my birthday  .


----------



## uscg4good (May 15, 2008)

freyedknot, I got drawn for the same place/day. Might not be able to make it though. Will be looking for a trade.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

go to ;ohiowaterfowler.com and greatlakeswaterfowler.com and post it up for trade.


----------



## panther62 (Oct 1, 2008)

i will buy the permit off of you...


----------



## uscg4good (May 15, 2008)

Both are gone, sorry.


----------

